# What brand of sump pump do you install



## 130 PLUMBER

As i stated in the title above what type of sump pump do you install?

I for one install the PHCC PRO 1/2HP sump pump


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Sorry guys my goal was to do a poll on which pump you prefer:furious:


----------



## SewerRatz

130 PLUMBER said:


> As i stated in the title above what type of sump pump do you install?
> 
> I for one install the PHCC PRO 1/2HP sump pump


 
I switched to the PHCC Pro 1/2HP unit for a while, and then had to many recalls on them. The reason I switched to the PHCC pro was they wanted you to buy a certain amount of pumps to get listed on their website, and at the time they seemed like a good pump that can only be bought through us. Then a year later I seen them for sale on the internet, and then they relabeled the same pumps as Basement Watchdogs and sold them in hardware stores.

So we went back to Hydromatic pumps. Hydromatic has always been relabel for us and very rarely do I ever see them in any hardware store. The hardware stores I see them at buy them from the local supplier and is selling them at MSRP.


----------



## Redwood

Zoeller!:thumbup:

Never felt the need to change...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Same here. Zoeller, Second choice is Liberty.


----------



## SewerRatz

We used to use Zoeller back in the day. Ran into a few that burned out prematurely and a few that had switches that went bad. My dad still remembers the day Zoeller changed the plastics in the switch and they had 1000's of units fail. I do sell the M-98 when the job calls for them, but I do not carry them on the truck. To many local hardware stores here sell the M-53 for what I pay for them at the supply house.



Redwood said:


> Zoeller!:thumbup:
> 
> Never felt the need to change...


----------



## Master Mark

*Zoeller had the best body*

The zoeller pump is the best motor on the market
but their switch absolutely 100% sucks... 

and I have narrolwy escaped being in the middle of troubles because of this
with terrible damages to finished basements 10 years ago.......

I buy the zoeller *pump only* and add my own 
*sje vertical master* switch to it.....

I tell the customer that this is the last pump 
they will ever have to buy, all they will ever 
have to do is reach down and change the switch on the pipe
if it ever fails ......:thumbup:


it only cost me more than about 25 dollars more for my "hybred"
and all my customers seems happy about it




I am also scared of the stevens and liberty pumps, 
I dont like anything that has only one wire integrated 
into both the switch and the pump


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

SewerRatz said:


> I switched to the PHCC Pro 1/2HP unit for a while, and then had to many recalls on them. The reason I switched to the PHCC pro was they wanted you to buy a certain amount of pumps to get listed on their website, and at the time they seemed like a good pump that can only be bought through us. Then a year later I seen them for sale on the internet, and then they relabeled the same pumps as Basement Watchdogs and sold them i
> 
> So we went back to Hydromatic pumps. Hydromatic has always been relabel for us and very rarely do I ever see them in any hardware store. The hardware stores I see them at buy them from the local supplier and is selling them at MSRP.


 
That wierd that you had issues with the phcc pump,i have yet to run into any issues with them but then again this is my 4th year installing their sump pumps only.But i still use the Zoeller ejector pumps.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Better yet,how many install Tramco pumps which has 30 years life expected of service and the Weil pump that has 15 years service life expected?this 2 pump i do install but are much harder to sell for the simple fact that they cost much much more.


----------



## Protech

Zoeller, and nuthin else


----------



## TheMaster

I use Meyers pumps.


----------



## 1703

I install zoeller.

I buy 6-8 at a time and have started storing them on their side to find the ones with leaking plugs. 

Of the 6-8, I return atleast 1 with an oil stained box.


----------



## Protech

While we are on pumps, I like franklin electric for deep well submersibles. 

Taco for circulators


----------



## SewerRatz

130 PLUMBER said:


> Better yet,how many install Tramco pumps which has 30 years life expected of service and the Weil pump that has 15 years service life expected?this 2 pump i do install but are much harder to sell for the simple fact that they cost much much more.


I sell the Weil pumps here and there. I think its like 3 Weils a year new first time isntalls, and I replace some 50+ year old Weils about 2 a year, most just need new motors, the pump itself as long as it was oiled/greased lasts a lifetime. I like them better than the Tramco, I seen more failed Tramco's than I do Weils.


----------



## Herk

I use the Zoellers. Years ago, I used Myers and they were good, too. In my own house I had the one with the built-in mechanical switch - not recommended. Just use the float switch.

But I'd guess that about ten years is the life of one of these things - none of them last forever. It depends totally on the amount of use. Under heavy use, I doubt any will stand up for ten years.

I have one customer who has a pair of pumps in a pit outside the house with a fancy monitor in the garage. I've had plenty of problems with that one (like sprinkler water getting into the conduit and frying all the plugs in the pit).


----------



## Pipedoc

Good (Marlow but looking to replace this brand)
Better (ABS)
Best (Weil)

Back Up Pumps:
Depend-O-Matic
Blue Angel
Sump Pro Battery System with an additional primary pump.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Zoeller N53's with adjustable float switch like Master Mark is showing in his picture.


I'm the only guy in the area installing those as well. I can now range out the water table wherever I want to, and pull from the largest amount of water under the slab.

Before with the M53 you can't do that, short of raising the pump out of the pit which isn't a good idea at times.


I install a lot of those Basement WatchDogs, the emergency/yellow model. for the battery backup sump pumps. 

Out of all of them, 2 have went bad in the years I've installed them.


1 because a penny fell down the pit and held check valve #2 open (f-ing little kid cost me my profit on that job) 

and 

another one that got hit by lightning, destroyed the battery a year after install, I was just there 2 weeks ago to replace the whole pump system because the brain box kept triggering the backup pump to disengage.


Doing one saturday, probably done 40 over years. Not bad for a one man band.


----------



## Ashleymc

*Meyers*

Great cast iron pump with slide switch..$90 -$110 wholesale


----------



## longplumb

Zoeller and Little Giant's. Switching more to using Zoeller all of the time. Have had a Little Giant in my own house for 9 years and never had a problem with it. It runs several times a day. I do keep an extra on hand just in case.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle181

zoella fa sholla


----------



## liquidplumber

Zoeller


----------

